# Plasma v LCD TV



## cork (17 Feb 2010)

My dads TV gave up.

He is looking for a reliable 21"+.

Should he go for Plasma or LCD?

What brands would be the most reliable?


----------



## Towger (17 Feb 2010)

What size is he looking for? Plasma is only available for large sizes. I assume his old TV is 21" 4:3 aspect ratio. This is about 28" in widescreen 16:9 aspect ratio. A 32" from any of the major brands would do him fine.


----------



## Fiskar (17 Feb 2010)

Very hard now to get a Plasma in anything less than 42". LCD have the market up to 37" as the picture quality has moved up. Personally perfer my plasma (37" 100 Hz).

Some great deals out there


----------



## pudds (17 Feb 2010)

Go for a Panasonic or Samsung,  Contrast Ratio:  min 10,000:1  screen pixel size say 1300 x 900 (min) and make sure it has an MPEG4 decorder if you want to be able to receive the irish Digital Terestial Channels.  Also HDMI connections are best.

MPEG4 are hard enuf to come by but should become more widely available next month so I've heard. 


just my two cents worth.


----------



## SISSOKO (18 Feb 2010)

Some great deals out there[/QUOTE]

Any examples Fiskar
I'm in the market for a 40" or a 42".
Budget €1000


----------



## RMCF (18 Feb 2010)

If you are only planning to go for a small screen size (32" or less) then don't be spending too much on fancy gimmicks or extras that you won't need.

Forget about 1080p Full HD - not necessary on small screens.

Don't look for loads of HDMI sockets. I'm guessing your dad will be using a SCART.

Don't be looking for 600Hz or even 100HZ refresh rates. 50Hz will do the job.

Try to stick with a decent brand. Likes of Sony, Samsung, Toshiba, Panasonic, LG. Avoid the cheap generic brands.


----------



## Janet (18 Feb 2010)

LED might be the better choice if you also want to take into consideration how much it is going to cost to run it.  Remembered reading this a while ago, which gives some numbers on it.


----------



## RMCF (19 Feb 2010)

Janet said:


> LED might be the better choice if you also want to take into consideration how much it is going to cost to run it.  Remembered reading this a while ago, which gives some numbers on it.



They are scary figures

Might stick with the CRT for another while.


----------



## Leo (19 Feb 2010)

RMCF said:


> They are scary figures
> 
> Might stick with the CRT for another while.


 
They're also 4 years old. Look at the into place on the back of your CRT to determine its power demands and then compare to modern screens.
Leo


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Feb 2010)

Fiskar said:


> Very hard now to get a Plasma in anything less than 42". LCD have the market up to 37" as the picture quality has moved up. Personally perfer my plasma (37" 100 Hz).
> 
> Some great deals out there



Incorrect re.  LCD figure ... I have  a 46" LCD


----------



## Janet (19 Feb 2010)

Leo said:


> They're also 4 years old. Look at the into place on the back of your CRT to determine its power demands and then compare to modern screens.
> Leo



Yes, sorry, started to add a bit to my first post about how the figures might have changed in the few years since but got tired and couldn't make the sentence make sense (what the hell was I still doing up at that hour of the night!).


----------



## Leo (19 Feb 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Incorrect re. LCD figure ... I have a 46" LCD


 
I believe Fiskar meant that LCDs don't have competition from plasmas in the market up to 37", not that they're unavailabe any larger than that.
Leo


----------



## busyboy (19 Feb 2010)

The gas in a plasma, as far as i'm aware, gives you around 10,000hrs of viewing time. Sounds like a lot of hours, but if you've kids that are regularly glued to the tv or whether you watch a lot of tv yourself, then you won't be long using up that amount of hours.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Feb 2010)

Leo said:


> I believe Fiskar meant that LCDs don't have competition from plasmas in the market up to 37", not that they're unavailabe any larger than that.
> Leo



ah .... on second reading it does look that way.


----------



## Towger (19 Feb 2010)

Earth calling Cork, Earth calling Cork. More details required...


----------



## MrMan (20 Feb 2010)

busyboy said:


> The gas in a plasma, as far as i'm aware, gives you around 10,000hrs of viewing time. Sounds like a lot of hours, but if you've kids that are regularly glued to the tv or whether you watch a lot of tv yourself, then you won't be long using up that amount of hours.



Plasma lifespan is closer to 100,000 hrs, but it is doubtful that anyone would get that kind of usage out of one, or indeed hold onto one for that time. I would go with Plasma over LCD purely for picture quality.


----------



## Fiskar (20 Feb 2010)

Leo said:


> I believe Fiskar meant that LCDs don't have competition from plasmas in the market up to 37", not that they're unavailabe any larger than that.
> Leo


 

Correct!


----------

